# General > Farming & Crofting >  Small flock for sale

## Gaby

Flock of rare breed crosses for sale. Ideal for smallholder or starting up. Come when called. Aged 1 year upwards ewes. Good wool.

----------


## bramsheep

Hi Gaby are your sheep still for sale

----------


## Gaby

Just 2 castrated males left.

----------

